

.london & .newyork TLDs. Seriously. - ibsathish
http://in.reuters.com/article/2013/11/15/britain-internet-domain-idINDEE9AE0CB20131115

======
informatimago
and .paris

Now I feel there is some security risk in having that many and any kind of
tld, because non absolute domain names (ending with a dot) are searched thru a
(locally configured) search list of domains, and those kinds of tl mcould
easily be masked.

There are no computer or subdomain named com that I know of. On the other hand
I used to know a few named paris or london...

